# Homelink Question



## 68shooter (Apr 3, 2020)

I searched for this topic / question but couldn’t find an answer. 

I have a Model 3 and we just got a Model Y this weekend for my wife.

Our house has 2 garage doors. Would one Homelink garage door system work for both cars and both doors or do we have to buy 2 systems?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Does one Garage Door opener work for both doors or do you have to use two?

I believe that you can pair an opener with multiple doors. 

But do you want them both to open? Wouldn't each car have it's normal parking place?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

68shooter said:


> Would one Homelink garage door system work for both cars and both doors or do we have to buy 2 systems?


One homelink will work for both doors but each vehicle will need homelink.


----------

